# The crappie are bitin"



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Had an unreal nite on the crappie at HVL. Fished alone.Caught fish from 9pm till 2:30 am. Quit fishing due to fog. Tried out the Bitsy Minnows, no luck. Went to 1/16 oz. jigs with a 1" twistertail (flouresant green) tipped with a waxworm and that was the ticket. Water temp. 77.3 deg. Fish were caught in 2-8 ft. water around the edges of lit up boat docks. Most of the crappies were 8" with a few bigger ones. Water clear. Saw the biggest buck I,ve ever seen standing on the dam at 2 am. Awsome in size and rack! He was only 30 yrds. away. Freaked me out at first, then 10 minutes later the wind changed and the fog rolled in. Eerie. That was enough for one nite. Put the G3 on the trailer and headed to the ranch. This is gonna be a great fall for crappie!  LakeRaider<><>


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

HVL? I give up!


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Hidden Valley Lake . Ohio -Ind. border. My home lake.  Raider<><>


----------

